# Brad Pitt



## cjm1972

Hi all,
Dont' know if anyone remembers me, but I used to hang out here ages ago. I had a few issues and now I am back drawing again.
My latest piece is a graphite drawing of Brad Pitt on Bristol Board. Took 120 hrs...ish drawn from a photo.
Hope some of the old gang are still around, although I'm not adverse to making new friends


----------



## SuddenLife

Dayum, that looks good! Extremely well done.

I don't think we've ever met here before, but welcome back all the same.


----------



## cjm1972

SuddenLife said:


> Dayum, that looks good! Extremely well done.
> 
> I don't think we've ever met here before, but welcome back all the same.


Hi SuddenLife,
Thank you for your nice comments.
It has been a while, so let me introduce myself. My name is Carl and I live in the UK (London). I am a hobby artist who hopes that someday someone will want to pay loads of ££££ for my work. :biggrin:
However, in the meantime, I will be happy just selling the occasional piece and enjoying the other riches of my life (3 Children and a Mrs)
I am happy to answer any questions you might have art or otherwise.

Carl


----------



## dickhutchings

Welcome aboard Carl. That is stunning.


----------



## cjm1972

dickhutchings said:


> Welcome aboard Carl. That is stunning.


Thank you so much Dickhutchins. :smile:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

hi cjm I'm new here your art is bang on well done! =)


----------



## cjm1972

meli said:


> hi cjm I'm new here your art is bang on well done! =)


Aww...thank you Meli, and welcome to the forum. :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome back Carl! Was wondering about you a few days ago, good to see you!

Great piece! As usual.


----------



## cjm1972

Susan Mulno said:


> Welcome back Carl! Was wondering about you a few days ago, good to see you!
> 
> Great piece! As usual.


Hey Susan, thank you so much, it's nice to be back.I have had quite a few life changing moments over the last year, not all bad, but I'll tell you all about it as time goes on.
For now, I just want draw, I'm pretty sure that is what God intended for me to do, it just took me a while to realise it. :biggrin:


----------



## Carol Dant

Wow! Your texture and shading is amazing! The only thing that is standing out to me is Brad's left cheekbone. I feel like it could be moved up and "back" a bit. Otherwise, again, wow! You are extremely talented!

-Carol


----------



## kpnuts

Outstanding, wow.


----------



## ArtByCalistaP

Nice texture and shading! The porportions are a little off, but great job.


----------



## SirDuke

Very nice work, I can feel the realism


----------



## Sarah

Phenomenal work!


----------



## Jcooper

Wow that's amazing. I'm trying to develope my abilities to photo realistic level. It's taking me quite a while to figure out the tools and techniques. Can you tell me what type of paper you use for a drawing like that?


----------



## johnok

Excellent drawing!!!

John


----------



## Dreaminon

That level of skill is so amazing. You are inspirational!


----------



## Jonah

Good work. The grid in the back-ground is a pain to get rid of!


----------

